# Scheduling with GrubHub



## Grubhubflub

So I have premier status, but I barely got to schedule any hours for next week because they all went so fast. I was on the update screen within five seconds of the new blocks being released, but almost every one that I tapped said no longer available. Is there any way I can kinda get an edge on this for upcoming weeks?


----------



## Danny3xd

I dunno much about it but found this thread; https://uberpeople.net/threads/grubhub-scheduling.79333/


----------



## Grubhubflub

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Danny3xd

Oh yeah. Got me looking. Forgot I had signed up but needed to send insurance info. $10 an hr here plus tips. Not bad for a side gig. Getting kinda burnt on the passenger thing.


----------



## dryverjohn

I get scraps in the bottom tier, there are rarely any available on my Saturday release. It takes OCD like prowess to check every 30 seconds to see if a new block based on demand pops up.


----------



## Danny3xd

Just asking here. Can you just turn the app on and get any work without having a block?

The only good thing about this sorta gig is the wax on/ wax off schedule.


----------



## dryverjohn

Every gig has shitty aspects. For the most part I like GH, here is the shitty part of their formula. It gets confusing, but don't be the stupid shit head that I was. 

Yes, you can log on any time to GH and take orders. You will get paid the fee, mileage tips etc. If you reject the order it counts against you and decreases your ability for pre scheduling.

Here is the shitty part, and what I did. No blocks were available, I made myself available and took a delivery that was far away, like 20 miles. Pay was $9.79 with tip. I then logged off, unavailable and took uber rides. Later that same day, I grabbed 4 hours of available blocks and accepted all deliveries. At the end of the day, I received $60, I said WTF. What happened to the $9.79 I made earlier in the day. After phone calls, I was told all earning for the entire day go towards the GH contribution, whether you are on a scheduled block or not. So, I basically worked 5 hours and was paid for 4. The order I took off block was a complete waste of time and resulted in $0 compensation. I received the 4x $15 an hour only. 

What does this mean? Never work off block if there is a chance you could pickup blocks later in the day, involves fortune telling. So for me, I just won't work off scheduled blocks anymore.


----------



## Danny3xd

Ah, I see John. Thanks!


----------



## AuxCordBoston

dryverjohn said:


> Every gig has shitty aspects. For the most part I like GH, here is the shitty part of their formula. It gets confusing, but don't be the stupid shit head that I was.
> 
> Yes, you can log on any time to GH and take orders. You will get paid the fee, mileage tips etc. If you reject the order it counts against you and decreases your ability for pre scheduling.
> 
> Here is the shitty part, and what I did. No blocks were available, I made myself available and took a delivery that was far away, like 20 miles. Pay was $9.79 with tip. I then logged off, unavailable and took uber rides. Later that same day, I grabbed 4 hours of available blocks and accepted all deliveries. At the end of the day, I received $60, I said WTF. What happened to the $9.79 I made earlier in the day. After phone calls, I was told all earning for the entire day go towards the GH contribution, whether you are on a scheduled block or not. So, I basically worked 5 hours and was paid for 4. The order I took off block was a complete waste of time and resulted in $0 compensation. I received the 4x $15 an hour only.
> 
> What does this mean? Never work off block if there is a chance you could pickup blocks later in the day, involves fortune telling. So for me, I just won't work off scheduled blocks anymore.


You are corrrect. If you receive a contribution for time on a block, you will lose that contribution if you deliver later on (whether on a block or not). It's very misleading and Grubhub doesn't explain it in the terms of service.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

That's messed up and really shady.


----------



## Danny3xd

They're all, emm... not great to do business with. 

Veyo was losing drivers due to unpaid no show passengers. So they lowered the minimum fares to pay a token for those. Literally robbed Peter to pay, Peter.

I wouldn't do business with an individual with these ethics. Kinda mad at myself for putting up with this in the first place. But just can't beat the wax on/wax off schedule. 

Do love the work though. If you could call it that.
Pressure at work is "turn left" snicker


----------



## andaas

dryverjohn said:


> What does this mean? Never work off block if there is a chance you could pickup blocks later in the day, involves fortune telling. So for me, I just won't work off scheduled blocks anymore.


The bigger lesson to learn is: _Never work a shift if you expect to only earn the guaranteed minimum._

Last year, I worked about 900 hours on scheduled blocks for Grubhub. The "Grubhub" contribution for minimum guarantees amounted to maybe $0.89.


----------



## dryverjohn

My GH contribution was $353 for the week. I am in a different market. Here it is only taco bell and kfc no other restaurants are on the platform. $15 an hour is a subsidy to my uber and lyft rides. I use it as base pay for my other gigs. I do have to accept all orders, but they are few and far between most of the time. My region is over 30 miles long, so I can be just about anywhere and get paid for driving. I have yet to make over the minimum, but I am an IC and will take all other gigs while on the proverbial clock.


----------



## dlearl476

Grubhubflub said:


> So I have premier status, but I barely got to schedule any hours for next week because they all went so fast. I was on the update screen within five seconds of the new blocks being released, but almost every one that I tapped said no longer available. Is there any way I can kinda get an edge on this for upcoming weeks?


Did you do what I did? Like you, I achieved Premier status in my first eval. I assumed since block are released 10:00 Thurs for Premier, that the blocks would be Fri-Thurs, so I wasted 5 minutes waiting for weekend blocks to be released until I looked forward to see what weekday blocks were left, only to realize that the blocks released are Mon-Sun for everyone. It's just that it's staggered based on program level.

Despite messing up, I still scored about 12 of the blocks I wanted, based on my experience of busy UE times and my first week of GH.


----------



## dryverjohn

I am partner status and only accept deliveries to get paid the gh contribution. I typically check the app and grab any blocks that come available during the day. On average I can pickup 4-6 hours relatively easily on weekdays and 8 hours on thursday through saturday.


----------



## Robert Larrison

I was the first biker in San Francisco for GH.
Before they set up in The City there was a sign up/info session that I took notes.

Is WIW still used for the scheduling sent Sunday?


----------



## Goongpad77

Grubhubflub said:


> So I have premier status, but I barely got to schedule any hours for next week because they all went so fast. I was on the update screen within five seconds of the new blocks being released, but almost every one that I tapped said no longer available. Is there any way I can kinda get an edge on this for upcoming weeks?


I have a partner level stats, but I have adjusted permanent premier status by my Driver Specialist and this Thursday was the first Thursday that I logged on and could only get a few blocks. I think they just drastically reduced the number of blocks because of how slow it's been... unfortunately.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Goongpad77 said:


> I think they just drastically reduced the number of blocks because of how slow it's been... unfortunately.


They wouldn't even take me as a driver, so I'm guessing the market is pretty saturated.


----------



## Invisible

Danny3xd said:


> Just asking here. Can you just turn the app on and get any work without having a block?/QUOTE]
> 
> I have always just logged on with GH without scheduling in advance. For a year, I made great money with them doing that. That was until DD got bigger in my area. I've talked to several drivers who think they have to be scheduled.


----------



## Grubhubflub

Goongpad77 said:


> I have a partner level stats, but I have adjusted permanent premier status by my Driver Specialist...


I'd be interested to know how you pulled this off.


----------



## oicu812

Grubhubflub said:


> I'd be interested to know how you pulled this off.


$$$ & :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dlearl476

Goongpad77 said:


> I have a partner level stats, but I have adjusted permanent premier status by my Driver Specialist and this Thursday was the first Thursday that I logged on and could only get a few blocks. I think they just drastically reduced the number of blocks because of how slow it's been... unfortunately.


That explains why so few were left when I hit "Update Scheduling" at 10:00:01 yesterday. 

I still got most of the ones I wanted. I decided to dramatically cut back. And also scheduled a bunch of lunch blocks when GH is incredibly slow in my market. Per someone else's post, why not make an extra $11/hr driving UE? 



Grubhubflub said:


> I'd be interested to know how you pulled this off.


My first eval, somehow GH's "alternative" math had me at 94% with 30/31 accepted offers, zero declined offers, and zero missed blocks. My Driver Specialist adjusted me to premier after I explained that 30/31 is 96% in real math.


----------



## Goongpad77

dlearl476 said:


> That explains why so few were left when I hit "Update Scheduling" at 10:00:01 yesterday.
> 
> I still got most of the ones I wanted. I decided to dramatically cut back. And also scheduled a bunch of lunch blocks when GH is incredibly slow in my market. Per someone else's post, why not make an extra $11/hr driving UE?
> 
> My first eval, somehow GH's "alternative" math had me at 94% with 30/31 accepted offers, zero declined offers, and zero missed blocks. My Driver Specialist adjusted me to premier after I explained that 30/31 is 96% in real math.


GrubHub definitely has funny math. There are drivers over on Reddit complaining about how they figure out percentages.



Grubhubflub said:


> I'd be interested to know how you pulled this off.


One morning on Thursday I got the notification to schedule. I was trippin. I thought it was a glitch. Come to find out my Driver Specialist adjusted my status to permanent premier. I've been with the company for 28 months and have taken my fair share of crap offers. Especially in the beginning.

I don't know if it was like some sort of promotion. I didn't ask any questions and I definitely didn't ask for it. If your status has an exclamation point ! next to it.. it means it was done manually by your DS.


----------



## Liteorfree

Goongpad77 said:


> I have a partner level stats, but I have adjusted permanent premier status by my Driver Specialist and this Thursday was the first Thursday that I logged on and could only get a few blocks. I think they just drastically reduced the number of blocks because of how slow it's been... unfortunately.


How do you get adjusted permanent premier


----------



## Goongpad77

Grubhubflub said:


> I'd be interested to know how you pulled this off.


I think they did it for a lot of drivers in my market and I think the reason why is because this market is like five markets in one. If drivers are compelled to keep a high acceptance rate here.. that means that you're tied up driving 20-30 minutes to most of your deliveries. My acceptance rate is so low because it's constant offers very far away.

One day on a Thursday I got the notification bell to schedule and I was actually surprised. At first I thought it was a glitch. It was right when they did a huge hiring spree here and I thought I was out of a job because my acceptance rate had dropped so low. I don't know if we have a rogue Driver Specialist that understands the market and just did it. It would be a real bummer if we got a new Driver Specialist and they switch my status back to the partner.

At this point I've done at least 8000 deliveries for Grubhub so maybe it was a promotion.


----------



## oicu812

Goongpad77 said:


> At this point I've done at least *8000* deliveries for Grubhub so maybe it was a promotion.


There you go.


----------



## Goongpad77

oicu812 said:


> There you go.


Ironically I ran into another driver the other day and we were talking about the adjusted premier status drivers in our market and he claimed that when GrubHub acquired OrderUp.. which was another somewhat large delivery company for my area... they adjusted the status of a lot veteran drivers...

So it was more about Grubhub covering their ass because they had brought on an exponential amount of restaurants and at the same time they were doing a lot of on boarding to coincide with the Yum Brands partnership.. figures... GrubHub is not the kind of company to give us promotions! LOL


----------



## William1964

I've been a GrubHub driver since September 2017. I am a premier status driver and schedule my hours on Thursday at 10 in the morning

Wake up at 9:55 and turn on your phone open the garage Hub app and wait until 10 on your phone. I know it seems kind of nutty

Do not start scheduling your hours on Monday that's what everyone else is doing choose a different day like Wednesday or Thursday get the weekend in

You should be able to get 40 hours Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday and have three days off of work Monday Tuesday and Wednesday. I usually fill in Monday Tuesday and Wednesday with the midnight shift.

Choose 10 p.m. to 2 a.m. . You can average $25 an hour for those four hours.

Don't work breakfast unless you absolutely have to. It's a bit slower and the tips aren't as good as the weekend nighttime

That's the best advice I can give login at 9:55 watch the clock on your phone just after it clicks 10 a.m. hit the update schedule button and start on any day but Monday start picking your hours any day but Monday that's what everyone else is starting with


----------



## Grubhubflub

I'm getting the hang of it. In all reality though, it seems like the scheduling doesn't matter. My paychecks have been pretty consistent for thre past couple of months. The most I can physically/mentally handle is nine hours a day, five days a week. That's 450 bucks in my market with a ten dollar guarantee. I've been pulling in a little more than that.


----------

